# add and subtract



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Which one player would you most like to add to the Nuggets? (I'm wondering about feasible adds - not superstars, but realistic additions like a borderline all-star or high-caliber role player.)

And which one player would you most like to subtract from the roster?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Add - Kirk Hinrich

Subtract - George Karl


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, I can't disagree about Karl... He's proven himself as a coach in the NBA, but this is not the right situation for him.

Hinrich I can mostly see. A PG with decent size, and a good defender. Not much help in spacing the floor, though.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jericho said:


> Well, I can't disagree about Karl... He's proven himself as a coach in the NBA, but this is not the right situation for him.
> 
> Hinrich I can mostly see. A PG with decent size, and a good defender. Not much help in spacing the floor, though.


Yes he is. Before this year, he was a pretty good shooter.

Add: Randy Foye or Shawn Livingston

Subtract: Nobody really. Karl's the only person they'd be better off without. Maybe Atkins?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Add- Rip Hamilton
Subtract- (I knew this would be a popular one) Karl


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Add-Craig Hodges
Subtract-Derrick Coleman


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Yes he is. Before this year, he was a pretty good shooter.
> 
> Add: Randy Foye or Shawn Livingston
> 
> Subtract: Nobody really. Karl's the only person they'd be better off without. Maybe Atkins?


Is Livingston's NBA career still alive?


----------



## ray_allen_20 (Dec 26, 2007)

Add Jose Calderon! Definitely
Subtract..Kleiza? Not sure the Roster seems pretty decent to me.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Livingston is set tot return either late thsi season or next.

Add-Michael Finley
Subtract-Do we have anybody past 8 players on the bench?


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

add: derek fisher Reason: proven winner, leader, busts his *** everytime on the court, and deep ball threat

subtract: nene Reason: has ALL of the physical tools you'd want in a player, but is a 9 million dollar a year contract worth only 20 games a season???????


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I like the Derek Fisher add! He would have been a great addition a few years back.

ADD: Mike Miller - an actual shooter! Denver could use him off the bench badly!
Subtract: Nene - it was already stated...too much $...not enough games.


----------

